# can anyone come up with a poem



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

could anyone come up with a poem for my cat benji please who died 2 weeks ago thankyou
gerry.............


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

I have thought about this and was looking for one for you, but I couldn't find one that felt right. I would either look at the poems in the sticky or try writing one yourself. Even the poems I've looked at on other sites are very personal. Write about your experiences with your cat, benji's personality etc. I think that would help you more than anything. And then post it here so we can share it with you...I am very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

